# Dan23's 1 year journey to Greek Wedding body - ICF 5X5



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have started a new journal as it is 1 year to my wedding in Greece.

I have so far dropped from 193lbs to 180lbs with on off dieting and training.

Age 33

Height 5 10

Weight 180lbs

bf 25+

The real work is to start now, I need to nail my diet and training to get the beach body I have always wanted!

I will be starting at around 1700 cals per day and aiming for 1g of protein per lb of total body weight. this may be altered after a few weeks.

I will be following the stronglifts 5x5 programme from home, I have a bit of experience with this but after a little break will be deloading and concentrating on form.

Cardio will be coming from the golf course and the tennis court during the summer.

Due to my high bf now my rough plan is to cut now, bulk over winter then cut down next summer before the big day.

I have a goal physique in mind and would love to have visible abs and be a lot more muscular all over. I am quite well know for being lazy so its going to be a long road but I really am determined to prove to myself that I can do it. Plus it will be a nice wedding present to me and the future mrs.

Starting pics to follow later along with a more accurate breakdown of macros

I hope to get a lot of advice and encouragement along the way!!!!


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm in. *waves GO DAN placard*


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

In for this


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)




----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Plate said:


> View attachment 113300


Plenty of chicken and broccoli pics to come for you mate!

Had the final supper last night...... KFC boneless bucket with beans and coleslaw!!!

5x5 will start thurs night, got plenty of protein & creatine, just need to get some green tea tabs, multi vits and fish oil caps.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

dan23 said:


> Plenty of chicken and broccoli pics to come for you mate!
> 
> Had the final supper last night...... KFC boneless bucket with beans and coleslaw!!!
> 
> 5x5 will start thurs night, got plenty of protein & creatine, just need to get some green tea tabs, multi vits and fish oil caps.


sounds good mate, I've got all exotic with mine and added rice..

I've actually changed mine up a lot really, with different veg and I added lean mince and tinned chopped tomatoes and rice cakes and stuff, natural peanut butter aswell.. As good as it works chicken and veg does get boring mate..

good luck with it anyway mate :thumb:


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

180.2lbs today

deloaded on 5x5 last night

squat 35kg 5x5

bench 25kg 5x5

row 30kg 5x5

thought these were nice weights to get me back into it, and will now follow the recommended increases on lift and will now add flys and tri extenstions on bench night and shrugs and curls on DL nights. I should really make more use of my pull up bar too, but it seems a shame to set it all up for 1 rep!!!!

didn't count macros yesterday but had a good healthy day

Chicken and broccoli for lunch

chicken skewers with vegetable rice, broccoli and green beans for tea.

post workout shake.

Going to try be tee total for a month or two so see how that goes!!!!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

179.6lbs

ok so the tee total bit didn't last for long but.......

bbq Friday night, so had 1 beer and plenty of meat

Saturday had a picnic with the GF and kids, and a retirement party on sat night but stuck to 1 beer again.

Sunday workout

squat 37.5kg 5x5

oh press 25kg 5x5

deadlift 67.5kg 1x5

food was not great.. from memory..

breakfast 2 scoops of whey with full fat milk

lunch 2 pork steaks in Chinese sauce, rice, salad, coleslaw, bit of tuna

tea 2 tuna and cheese toasties with coleslaw


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

180.2lbs today, weight is staying contant so may need to lower cals slightly.

ok so, only having 12 months to hit my overall goal I have broken it down into 3 sections of 4 months.

Aug - Nov 2015 Cut/diet down to 165lbs = roughly 1lb weight loss per week. I will carry on with stronglifts 5x5 and eat close to or just under maintenance of 1700 cals per day

Dec - Mar 2016 Bulk and switch up my routine for muscle growth ( I will need help with this !!!! )

Mar - Jul 2016 Cut/diet back down for the big day!!!! hopefully I can be around 175 - 180 lean, would love the abs on show for the beach!!!

Does this seem like the right way to go about it? how would you do it if you had a year to get in good shape??? should I continue with 5x5 in a slight deficit???


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

180.6 today

last nights workout

Squat 40kg 5x5

Bench - 27.5kg 5x5

Row - 32.5kg 5x5

db press 2x8

db shrugs 2x12

I think i'm going to struggle to hit my daily protein target and stay under maintenance to loose fat. looks like i'm going to have to get some help from somewhere, so either cardio, drop protein target or look into alternatives??? I've used ECA before but didn't really notice any improvements and really don't fancy clen or dnp??? any other ideas? T3 maybe? perhaps I will have a read up on it.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

lunch today

tender green medley, 200g peeled prawns, drizzle of evoo, squirt of extra light mayo and a nice drizzle of piri piri sauce!! 415 cals, 5g carbs, 26g fat, 33g protein.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Really struggled to get motivated over the past 2 months, been in and out of training and dieting, along with weddings, bank holidays etc!

Taken a few steps backwards and weight has risen back up to 184lbs.

I need a kick up the arse to power through to winter!!!!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

184.2lbs !!

flights and hotel now booked for the wedding! Its getting real now!!!!

time to sort my sh!t out!!!!!

skipped breakfast

chicken and broccoli for lunch with piri piri sauce

something light for tea

training starts again tomorrow.


----------



## TImmos (Sep 5, 2015)

Come on lets have some updates lol


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

well ive not consistently trained or eaten properly for a month now... .time to get back into a good routine.

5x5 tonight with a 30% deload from previous lifts, as suggested by the app. along with some curls for the girls and db shrugs.

183lbs as of today!!!

i need to smash it now for the next few months leading up to xmas. By then i hope to be down to 170/165lbs!!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

sacked it off for too long now. Ate crap and no training for too long!

start new gym tonight, met up with the owner last week and it seems like just the place i need to kick me into shape as it wasnt working for me training alone at home, so hopefully get a decent routine sorted and kick on.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

ok so new gym last night and decided on a slightly tweaked version of icf 5x5, the tweaks are mainly due to the equipment on offer. After a long lay off from any training and my very limited experience i was happy to be able to work up to my previous pb's on all lifts from 5x5 stronglifts on my first session. going to stick with this as long as i can or up to xmas to build some strength and change it up in the new year.

Will be eating at maintenance and adjusting accordingly, but not too worried about the scales at the moment.

*Week One*

*Day 1* - Workout A

*Day 2* - Rest

*Day 3* - Workout B

*Day 4* - Rest

*Day 5* - Workout A

*Days 6 & 7* - Rest

*Week Two*

*Day 1* - Workout B

*Day 2* - Rest

*Day 3* - Workout A

*Day 4* - Rest

*Day 5* - Workout B

*Days 6 & 7* - Rest




*ICF Workout A*




 

*Novice Program*




 

*Exercise*



*Sets*



*Reps*



Squats



5



5



Bench Press



5



5



Bent Over Row



5



5



Dumbbell Shrugs



3



8



Tricep Extensions



3



8



Straight Bar or Incline Curls



3



8



Hanging leg raises



2



10



Seated Crunches



3



10



*ICF Workout B*




 

*Novice Program*




 

*Exercise*



*Sets*



*Reps*



Squats



5



5



Deadlift



1



5



Standing Press



5



5



Bent Over Row (10% lighter than Workout A)



5



5



Close Grip Bench Press



3



8



Straight Bar or Incline Curls



3



8



Cable Crunches



3



10



08/10/2015

Squats 5x5 45kg

Bench 5x5 30kg

Rows 5x5 35kg

Shrugs 3x8 15kg per hand

triceps 3x8 25kg

BB curls 3x8 20kg

leg raises 2x10

Seated crunches 3x10


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

12/10/2015

squat 5x5 40kg slight deload as still sore from last week!!!!

dead 60kg x5 70kg x5

ohp 5x5 20kg

BB row 2x5 30kg, 3x5 35kg

tri pull downs 20kg x10, 25kg x10, 20kg x10

bb curls 1x8 15kg, 2x8 20kg

seated crunches 2 x10

still getting used to the gym and finding the right weights for reps on a few lifts but so far really enjoying it!!!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

14/10/2015

squat 5x40 5x45 5x45 5x45 5x47.5

bb row 5x30 5x35 5x35 5x35 5x40

bench 5x5 30kg

bb curl 8x15 8x15 8x15

db shrug 20x7.5 10x15 10x15 10x15 15x7.5

tricep cable 12x20 12x20 12x25 12x25

hanging leg raises 2x10

seated crunches 2x15

i think i have found good starting levels for all lifts now so i plan to add 2.5kg per lift per session. Really need to work on my bench though as there wasnt much left in the tank after 30kg 5x5


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

17/10/2015

Squat 10xbar 5x40 5x45 5x50 5x50 5x50 (tweaked my lower back on 4th set but stupidly carried on!!!!)

BB Row 5x30 5x40 5x40 5x40 5x40

Deadlift 5x60 5x80

oh press 5x20 5x20 5x20

close grip bench 5x20 5x30 5x30 5x30 5x30

bb curl 5x15 5x15 5x15

seated leg crunches 3x10

still got a sore lower back today, think i let my lower back arch too much on the 4th set of squats, will try bar only squats and whatever else i can do with comfort, but might have to stick to chest and arms and a bit of cardio!

Got a busy week so cant get back to the gym until Friday after today :/


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

23/10/2015

squat 5x40 5x50 5x50 5x50 5x50

bb row 5x30 5x35 5x35 5x35 5x35

bench 5x30 5x35 5x35 5x35 5x35

bb curl 8x15 8x20 8x20

db shrug 10x15 10x15

tricep pull down 12x20 12x25 12x25

few beers at the pub yesterday watching footy but apart from that my diet has been good. enjoying the skyr yogurts with the addition of a few berries too!!

not been monitoring weight but i took pics on the 8th and happy with progression compared to now. i may post them up if i get chance later


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

progress pic


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Dan

Hope the diet is being kept up.

Have you thought about a different routine?

Training more volume on body parts a chest day, leg day, back day etc?

I would also consider cardio (HITT) after the workouts


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

kev1 said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> Hope the diet is being kept up.
> 
> ...


Hi Kev, thanks for looking.... That is the plan after xmas. or when i hit my 5x5 limits. As you can see i'm weak in most areas so the first couple of months back i was aiming to increase general strength before moving onto a split routine and throw in some cardio as and when. Get a bit of confidence in the gym first. Diet wise i am sticking to maintenance on workout days and 150-200 less on rest days.

5x5 targets are squat 80kg, deadlift 100kg, row 60kg, bench 50kg.

26/10/2015

squat 5x40 5x50 5x52.5 5x52.5 5x52.5

bb row 5x35 5x40 5x40 5x40 5x40

deadlift 5x60 5x82.5

oh press 8x15 8x20 8x20 8x20

close grip bench - has to skip this as some young lads were hogging the bench and i was in a rush - i will hit tri's, chest and core at home tonight

bb curl - 10x20 10x20 10x20

busy week again so gym time will be limited.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

dan23 said:


> progress pic


Thats a good bit of progress mate!! Keep it up


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Good progress mate, keep it up.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

this is probably a "grow some balls moment" but just thought i would journal the negativity of people and the effect it can have on me.

I'm not the most confident person, so even starting a new, strange gym was a big step for me, especially with it being a gym specifically for bodybuilders, and i am by far the most out of shape person there, but i have been made to feel very welcome by everyone there and very rarely feel out of place there now. But this rant is more about close friends and colleagues attitudes towards me and my choices to train and eat healthy.

Comments that can easily drag me down and demolish my motivation, being sneered at for turning down a few pints in the pub and instead opting for a diet coke, turning down a cream cake or bacon butty at work and sticking to my chicken and broccoli. Being asked why have i joined a gym? is it because i want to get pumped up like Arnie (lol) even being given diet and training advice by people who are not in great shape themselves... do it this way... do it that way.... blah blah blah... you only live once so why not enjoy yourself and eat/drink whatever you like whenever you like?

In a way it way it does bring me down and makes me wonder if i can really prove them all wrong!? are they all right? is it all pointless? will i just give up again? ...... or are they just jealous that i am making the effort to be a better, healthier person?

Of course i am also doing this for vanity reasons as well, i dont like the way my body looks and i want to change my body for my wedding and photos i can look back on and be proud of the work i put in to achieve my goals.

At the moment i am in limbo, i go to the gym, but to everyone else i dont even look like i lift.....

i try to turn the negativity into motivation (which is not always easy) and hopefully in a years time my discipline will have paid off!!! in the meantime i need i big sign to carry round saying "WORK IN PROGRESS"  but i'm determined to get there this time!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

dan23 said:


> this is probably a "grow some balls moment" but just thought i would journal the negativity of people and the effect it can have on me.
> 
> I'm not the most confident person, so even starting a new, strange gym was a big step for me, especially with it being a gym specifically for bodybuilders, and i am by far the most out of shape person there, but i have been made to feel very welcome by everyone there and very rarely feel out of place there now. But this rant is more about close friends and colleagues attitudes towards me and my choices to train and eat healthy.
> 
> ...


Just keep at it and ignore the negativity. Ultimately these people only have time to think about your choices as they have little to nothing in their own lives to keep them preoccupied. I work in a law firm where they see me eat every 2 hours, people put cakes out daily which I refuse and get called weird etc for doing so. Ultimately you want to look the best in your wedding photos, that alone would be enough motivation for me and clearly is for you. Keep at the training and eating, and when you look the best you've ever been in your pictures, the joke is ultimately on them.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

JNape25 said:


> Answered your own question mate. Keep it up. Dickheads will be dickheads.... ‌@Verno


Are you implying I'm a dickhead young sir?


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Excellent mate, I will look forward for the progress pictures and pb's after Christmas


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

was at the mrs grandads funeral yesterday had a buffet lunch, plus my little brother is back from 2 years away travelling and he was craving fish and chips so i had a large lightly battered fish with peas!

Managed to sneak some gym time inbetween though  gym was empty so could take my time with everything so squeezed a few more sets in.

squat 5x40 5x50 5x55 5x55 5x55 5x55 5x55

Row 5x40 5x40 5x40 5x40 5x42.5

bench 5x35 5x35 5x35 5x37.5 5x37.5

bb curl 10x20 12x20 12x20

db shrug 10x15 12x17.5 12x17.5

tricep rope pull down 12x20 12x25 12x25 12x25

hanging lag raises 3x10

100 cal walk with about 5 mins of incline.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

had a s**t weekend for food and no gym time

Friday night i had 2 chicken pittas, but was still craving sh!te so had 2 peperamis a share bag of roasters chicken bites, a small bag of beef jerky, a large bag of fish and chip biscuits and a few haribo!

Saturday night i was at a Halloween party so had loads of chili, sausages beers etc and sunday was a right off with bacon butties and pate on toast with more jerky etc.

Out for a meal with work tonight but luckily they do healthy options so having chicken salad followed by a gym sesh!

really need to look at cardio now, so maybe crack out the ECA and a fasted morning jog a few mornings per week but going on previous experience i will probably just stay in bed!!!!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

02/11/2015

squat 5x40 5x57.5 5x57.5 5x57.5 5x57.5 5x57.5

bb row 5x40 5x40 5x40 5x40 4x40

deads 5x60 5x85

close grip bench 5xbar 5x30 5x30 5x30 5x30 5x30

bb curl 12x20 12x20 12x20

quick session last night as i was out for tea with work, had a nice chicken salad with sweet potato fries. The squat rack was in use so did everything in a funny order last night and felt much harder, especially bb rows! did xtrainer warm up, bb curls, close grip bench, deads, squats, rows.

I have been tracking weight and i am maintaining whilst lifts are slowly getting stronger.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

05/11/2015

squat 12x bar, 5x5 60KG .... yey had big boy plates on 

Row 5x35 5x37.5 5x37.5 5x37.5 5x37.5 5x37.5 took a slight deload to get better for as was hoisting 40kg with my body last time out

Bench 5x30 5x35 5x40 5x40 5x40 had a spotter for the last 3 sets.

bb curl 8x20 8x25 6x25

db shrug 12x15 12x17 12x17

tri pull down 15x20 15x25 15x25

hanging leg raises 2x10

seated crunches 2x15

whole body was like jelly at the end, was good to have a spotter to help push me though the last few bench reps, even had to spot him too when he added a few 20 plates to my lifts!!  made me realise how weak i am but i'm not chasing numbers, just looking to get a better base to build my beach body on!!!

also lost 3lbs this week whilst increasing lifts :/ also starting to notice a different shape to my body


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

07/11/2015

weight maintaining at around 180lbs

squat 5x60kg, 5x62.5, 5x6.5, 5x62.5, 5x62.5

bb row 5x40 5x40 5x40 5x40 5x40

deads 5x60 5x87.5

ohp 12x20 10x25 7x25

close grip bench 5x30 5x32.5 3x32.5 5x32.5 5x32.5

bb curl 12x20 12x20 12x20

tri pull downs 20x20 12x25 12x25

seated leg crunches 20, 15, 12


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

09/11/2015

Gym was rammed last night so really messed up my routine... had to do things in a funny order and burned my tri's out early on which really effected everything else. Was also feeling very sh1t after a long day at work so could not give it 100%.

I was feeling good at the weekend, like a was making progress, but last night really hit my motivation! seeing the regulars smashing much heavier weights and even the young skinny kids out lifting me in most areas made me realise just how far i still have to go!!!!!! I went to bed feeling crap about myself, hopefully perk up for the next session.

Squats 5x60kg

Tri pull downs 20x20kg 15x25kg 15x25kg 15x25kg

db shrugs 12x17.5kg 12x17.5kg 12x17.5kg

bb rows 5x40kg 5x40kg 5x40kg 5x40kg 5x40kg form on the last reps of the last few sets was a struggle.

hanging leg raises - 2x10 1x7 - was pooped at this point!!!!

bench 5x40kg 5x40kg 8x30kg - nothing left at all!!!!

today and tomorrow off before going back on thursday, hopefully is a bit quieter so i can get on a bit better....

weight today is still 180lbs


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

ok so diet and training have been consistent for a while now and i have been maintaining weight, but with no visible increase in muscle. Anyway, i have been feeling a bit run down and lacking energy so i have decided to dig out my ECA stack to see if it makes any difference to fat loss.

I only have 30ish pills left so will take 1 dose per day e30 c200 a50 first thing in the morning, and do 2 weeks on 2 weeks off which should take me up to xmas. This is partly to see if it actually does help at all, then i know i can resort back to it next year if needed, and secondly to give me a bit more energy in the mornings as i have been struggling.

I will soon need to decide on a training plan for the new year to take me up to summer, so will be looking at a 3 day split, so probably push pull legs and either a bulk and cut or a lean bulk???? although at the moment i'm leaning towards a bulk then cut down for the wedding.

anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

treated myself to some aliexpress gym shark joggers, by heck they are



certainly cant rock a side pipe in the grey ones!!!!

Looking into a cross trainer or exercise bike for home for a bit of early morning cardio!!!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Think i'm going to opt for a spinning bike for home, get some early morning fasted cardio in with a bit of help from ECA should help shed some fat!

12/11/2015

15min incline walk

squat - 5x5 65kg

bb row - 5x5 40kg

DL - 1x5 60kg, 1x5 90kg (had to do deads in the squat rack as the floor was being used, the bar in the rack was not as grippy so struggled with grip rather than weight.

ohp - 12x20kg 12x20kg 7x20kg

tri pull downs - 12x20kg 12x20kg 12x20kg

bb curl - 12x20kg 12x20kg 12x20kg

tried to work the muscles more with nice slow reps on the last 3 exercises.

weight is still around 180lbs so has stayed the same now for about 2 weeks or so :/ not sure if i'm treading water now because i'm also not noticing any more change in the mirror. I'll add in some HIIT when my bike arrives and see how that goes, then maybe change to a PPL sooner rather than later.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

ordered this bad boy to smash some early morning HIIT on



hopefully progress will now speed up a bit!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

14/11/2015 - had to rush a session in an hour as the gym opens at 10 but i have to pick my girl up from gymnastics at 11.

Squat 5x5 67.5kg

Row 5x5 40kg

bench 5x5 40kg

bb curl 3x12 20kg

db shrug 3x12 17.5kg

tri pull down 12x20kg 12x25kg 12x25kg

hanging leg raises 2x10

had my kids all weekend so diet has been poor! think the eca is having a negative effect on weekends, it suppresses apatite all morning but then hunger hit like a train when it wears off mid afternoon and i just end up having a binge!! perhaps need to rethink that one as i'm bloated to hell today, had very little sleep and got zero energy, plus its the busy night at the gym tonight so will really have to try to drag myself there!!!!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

still feeling bloated!!! managed another session last night but wasnt feeling 100% after walking round all afternoon in the pouring rain and went to the gym in a right grump. Had a chat with the owner there and looking at changing up to a 3 day split, chest and shoulders - legs - arms and back, More of a hypertrophy routine rather than strength. But part of me still wants to carry on with the ICF 5x5 to try hit my targets, but the other part is thinking a change will give me a boost?

anyway all that was after a quick blast through my normal session.

squat 60kg 5x5 (should have progressed to 70)

bb row 40kg 5x5

deads 5x60kg 5x90kg

ohp 12x20kg 12x20kg 8x20kg

hammer curls 10kg each hand x12 x10 x8

tri rope pull downs 20kgx12 25kgx12 25kgx12

my spinning bike still hasn't arrived, so will be chasing them up today and will be researching a new 3 day split.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

spinning bike arrived yesterday so i got it set up after work.... bah its a heavy bugger!

Got up early this morn to give it a quick blast. did a few intervals for 20 mins or so, said i burned 150 cals but i dont know how it calculates that because the comp is no way linked up to the resistance on the wheel so i guess its just on cadence?


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

21/11/2015

squats 60x5 70kg 4x5

bb rows 42.5kg 5 x 5

bench 40kg 5,5,5,5,4

bb curls 25kg 3x8

db shrugs 17.5kg 3x12

rope pull downs 20kg x12, 25kg x12, 30kg x12


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

so resurrecting this thread!

In true dan23 style i have had a couple of lazy months and not progressed much at all!

I have decided to adapt my routine due to limited time to get to the gym.

I have bought an incline bench for home and have about 35kg in plates for my dumbbells so i can do plenty at home, and i will go to the gym twice a week to do heavier compound and other stuff i cant do at home like leg press and cables etc. That way i can get a quick 45mins in on a morning or before other commitments like my children and a couple of pool and snooker teams which i play for.

i did have a routine planned out but the mrs to be put it through the wash!!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

saturday.

incline flys alternated with incline close grip press

incline db press

flat db press

seated curls alternated with shoulder press

sunday

45 mins spinning bike (steady state)

Monday Morn

15 mins spinning bike (intervals)


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

not much to report... dropped from 182lbs to 179.4........

intervals on the bike this morning

gym tonight for squats, rows, DLs, and probably some cables pull downs and hanging leg raises.

Basically hit the heavier stuff that i can't do at home.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

steady away at the moment, had a weekend away with the mrs for her birthday so pigged out. Weight is dropping at a steady rate, managing to stick to 1500 cals on weekdays, but if the trend weight embeds properly below you will see it is weekends that are the problem! they are the peaks on the graph!










pull tonight at home, heavy at gym on saturday and i will be getting the push rod out to pump up the wheels and grease the cogs ready for a 20-30 miler on sunday.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Maybe worth trying to alternate between 1 weekend keeping it stricter and 1 weekend more loose with cals and macros.

I found that to help me with progress. I was making slow progress as what I did through the week was almost cancelled out by the weekend.

After I changed to doing it like that I got much better results.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Flipper said:


> Maybe worth trying to alternate between 1 weekend keeping it stricter and 1 weekend more loose with cals and macros.
> 
> I found that to help me with progress. I was making slow progress as what I did through the week was almost cancelled out by the weekend.
> 
> After I changed to doing it like that I got much better results.


 yeah that is exactly what has happened to me, i seem to drop it throughout the week and ruin my progress at the weekends. Should be easier now to get back into a good weekend routine and limit myself to one "cheat meal" (i hate that phrase!) i have my kids stop with me every other weekend too which is an excuse for sh!t food and sweets which i need to knock on the head!!!

I've also cut down on evo oil as i used to drizzle this on my dinners, teas, salads etc and didnt measure the quantity properly so i was underestimating by 2-300 cals somedays!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

25/02/2016

lat side raises

hammer curls

shrugs

one arm rows

conc curls

crunches

cals 1300

weight today 176.6


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

175.4 lbs

Did squats, deads, rows and shrugs. Started and finished with some liss incline treadmill.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

28/02/2016

176.6lbs

16 miles on the pushrod, up and down some hilly country lanes..... was deffo not a good idea a day after 1st squats and deadlifts for 2 weeks! Quads were in bits after the first hill, but battled through to the end.... but today my entire body is a wreck, lower back, quads, hams, traps!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

quick session last night before my pool match

diet was under 1500 yesterday. protein shake with almond milk, honey roast ham with broc mayo and mustard, 2 minute steaks with broc and mushrooms.

shoulder press

incline press

bb flys

bb press

176.8 lbs!?


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

03/03/2016

Single arm rows 3x12

side lateral raises 3x12

hammer curls 3x12

shrugs 3x12

home made chicken kebab with rice for tea which was bang on and only 700cals. should have taken a pic but will be making it again with chicken and diced lamb!

started 25mcg T3 at beginning of the week, upped it to 50mcg before bed last night.

Weight this morning 175.4lbs


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

weight is still dropping at a steady pace. happy with the t3, it seems to be doing its job and with no sides. sticking to 1500 cals no problem. will try to get some progress pics up at weekend.

Going to carry on for the next month or so and reassess.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ate like a pig last night and had a few beers, massive portion of nachos with chilli and cheese and a couple of muscle food sliders in cheesy buns with rice, a few of lidls quality pilsners and a bit of chocolate. Felt a bit guilty this morn so took some eca banged on some fat boy slim and did a fasted workout, low weight high rep short rest. Dizzy and nearly vomming. Going to watch a few walking deads on kodi whilst doing some liss on my spinning bike after soccer am.

I'd rather be hungry than do cardio but I do love a dirty big feast!


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

added a recent pic to my october update, getting there now after having 2 months off at xmas.

Currently 172lbs to i think another 7-10lbs before i try to build some muscle?


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

smashed some choccy in and loads of s**t food over the last week or so. got down to 170lbs but back up to 172ish now.

back to it next week


----------

